# Fahrbare Strecke Fuchstanz - Plateau



## Mario2511 (14. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin MTB-Einsteiger und tapse wohl ein wenig ungeschickt im Taunus herum. Habe mir eine Radkarte zugelegt und mir eine Strecke herausgesucht.
Stierstadt - Falkenstein - Weiße Mauer - Plateau.
Spätestens an der weißen Mauer zeigte sich, dass die Strecken wohl doch nicht so einsteigergerecht war.... schwitz     
Naja, bis zum Fuchstanz habe ichs dann gepackt und wolte noch zum Plateau und nahm den nächstbesten Weg, der auf der Karte als europäischer Wanderweg markiert ist.
Ergebnis: die Strecke ist sehr schmal, kaum befahrbar wegen saumäßiger Steigung, Felsbrocken, Löcher, Baumstämme, Brennessel links und rechts...     
Nun, den größten Teil der Strecke habe ich geschoben.  
Kann mir jemand einen befahrbaren Weg ab Fuchstanz empfehlen?

Danke!


----------



## guuuude (14. September 2005)

.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guuuude (14. September 2005)

Was ist den das Plateau?? Nen Schuh??

Sachma...achja nochwas zum MTB fahren gehören aber zitat;

die Strecke ist sehr schmal, kaum befahrbar wegen saumäßiger Steigung, Felsbrocken, Löcher, Baumstämme, Brennessel links und rechts... 


DAZU!!!


----------



## h-walk (14. September 2005)

Hallo Mario,
falls Du mit Plateau den Feldberggipfel meinst, empfehle ich vom Fuchstanz aus den Normalweg (der mit den beiden XX). Der ist zwar auch nicht gerade flach, aber immerhin keine technischen Schwierigkeiten. Ab dem Honigmann (Kreuzung der Straße vom roten Kreuz zum Feldi) fährst Du den geschotterten Normalweg hoch (geht erst rechts parallel zur Straße und biegt dann links in den Wald ab). Der hat allerdings auch ein paar steile Stellen, die man aber eigentlich gut fahren kann.
Wenn Du Leute zum Fahren suchst, schau mal in den Thread "Afterworkbiken", ich glaube, die Kollegen treffen sich ziemlich regelmäßig...Last Minute Biking ist ebenfalls einen Blick wert. 

Cheers
H.


----------



## Mario2511 (14. September 2005)

guuuude schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist den das Plateau?? Nen Schuh??
> 
> Sachma...achja nochwas zum MTB fahren gehören aber zitat;
> 
> ...



Was soll denn der Post?  
Was ist denn das für ein deutsch...
 Deutschland verarmt


----------



## Mario2511 (14. September 2005)

Danke h-walk!

Den Weg mit den XX hatte ich gesucht, bin wohl davon abgekommen. Ich bin über den Weg zum Gipfel "gefahren" der ganz oben an den Bänken herauskommt, von denen man Blick auf Schmitten/Hegewiese hat.

Bei den Afterworkbikern schaue ich mal. Vielleicht findet man dich da ja auch? 
Kommst ja auch aus meiner Gegend.


----------



## Lupo (14. September 2005)

Mario2511 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen!...
> Ergebnis: die Strecke ist sehr schmal, kaum befahrbar wegen saumäßiger Steigung, Felsbrocken, Löcher, Baumstämme, Brennessel links und rechts... ....


also bis auf die brennesseln links und rechts kommt mir der weg bekannt vor. allerdings geht der auch hochzufahren (gell RMM  ) aber wenns ein anderer ist würde ich ihn gern mal kennen lernen und wenn er bergauf zu steil ist eignet er sich ja für bergab um so mehr    

übrigens, heut abend ist after work biken 

wolfgang


----------



## h-walk (14. September 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> also bis auf die brennesseln links und rechts kommt mir der weg bekannt vor. allerdings geht der auch hochzufahren (gell RMM  ) aber wenns ein anderer ist würde ich ihn gern mal kennen lernen und wenn er bergauf zu steil ist eignet er sich ja für bergab um so mehr
> 
> übrigens, heut abend ist after work biken
> 
> wolfgang



Er meint sicher den Wurzeltrail der quasi hintenrum zum Feldi führt, man kommt dann beim "Affenfelsen" raus, der Weg startet am Roten Kreuz, Richtung Feldi und biegt dann am historischen Ringwall/Mauerresten rechts ab am Totempfahl vorbei...wirst Du vermutlich kennen. Bergab ist der Trail besonders im oberen Teil sehr spaßig, wenn einem keine Deppen entgegenkommen, die dort unbedingt rauftreten müssen...   

Grüße an den Wissefux, falls er heute abend am Start ist   
Viel Spaß
Cheers
H.


----------



## Lupo (14. September 2005)

h-walk schrieb:
			
		

> Er meint sicher den Wurzeltrail der quasi hintenrum zum Feldi ..................


sicher kenn ich den, aber eben nur in eine richtung  bis auf einen aneren trail sind ja alle anderen "verschenkte höhenmeter"  und erzähl nix mehr vonwegen so wege hochfahren  der laufand kommt in letzter zeit auf so komische gedanken...

 wo sich der fux rumtreibt  wir vermissen schon richtig das bedrohliche heulen seiner rohloffnabe


----------



## wissefux (14. September 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> wo sich der fux rumtreibt  wir vermissen schon richtig das bedrohliche heulen seiner rohloffnabe



hier bin ich doch   
bin immer fleissig am mitlesen   

leider komm ich in letzter zeit kaum zum biken. heute auch wieder nicht.
und bald ist es leider für afterworken zu dunkel.
aber auf ein paar nightrides freu ich mich auch schon wieder   

was den genannten uphill hier angeht, so handelt es sich um meinen bevorzugten weg, den feldberg aufwärts zu bezwingen. alles andere ist doch langweilig   
laufand macht das schon ganz richtig. guter mix aus spaßig bergauf und spaßig bergab eben   

und meine rohloff heult gar nicht, schon gar nicht bedrohlich     

@ h-walk : grüße zurück   hast du letzten samstag die rauchsäule über hornau gesehen ? das war ich


----------



## guuuude (14. September 2005)

Mario2511 schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll denn der Post?
> Was ist denn das für ein deutsch...
> Deutschland verarmt



Leck mich, das verstehst du doch oder??

Traurig wenn man meint an dem schreibstil in einem Internetforum rückschlüsse auf eine Person ziehen zu können. Naja schau in meine Galerie dann wirst du mich anhand meines Rades am Feldberg erkennen und wenn du dann immer noch meinst irgendwas nicht zu verstehen sprich mich an.....
.
.
..
..
achne Lieber nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mario2511 (15. September 2005)

guuuude schrieb:
			
		

> Leck mich, das verstehst du doch oder??
> 
> Traurig wenn man meint an dem schreibstil in einem Internetforum rückschlüsse auf eine Person ziehen zu können. Naja schau in meine Galerie dann wirst du mich anhand meines Rades am Feldberg erkennen und wenn du dann immer noch meinst irgendwas nicht zu verstehen sprich mich an.....
> .
> ...



Dein Armutszeugnis stellst du dir ja selbst aus. Solltest vielleicht mal lesen, was du so schreibst. Interpretieren kannst du das Zeugnis hoffentlich ohne Hilfe, oder?  
Vielleicht kannst du ja dann Rückschlüsse auf deine Person ziehen. Bist echt ein ganz Krasser. Beleidigen und dann auf sein tolles Rad verweisen....
...einfach nur arm! Glücklicherweise sind solche Helden ja die Ausnahme.  
So etwas gehört wirklich nicht ins Forum.

Wünsche dir noch einen schönen Tag und vielleicht mal einen Plattfuss


----------



## Mario2511 (15. September 2005)

h-walk schrieb:
			
		

> Er meint sicher den Wurzeltrail der quasi hintenrum zum Feldi führt, man kommt dann beim "Affenfelsen" raus, der Weg startet am Roten Kreuz, Richtung Feldi und biegt dann am historischen Ringwall/Mauerresten rechts ab am Totempfahl vorbei...wirst Du vermutlich kennen. Bergab ist der Trail besonders im oberen Teil sehr spaßig, wenn einem keine Deppen entgegenkommen, die dort unbedingt rauftreten müssen...
> 
> Grüße an den Wissefux, falls er heute abend am Start ist
> Viel Spaß
> ...



Ja, ja, das passt. Auf die Idee diesen Weg hochzufahren werde ich bestimmt nicht mehr kommen. Den größten Teil dieser Strecke habe ich sowieso geschoben.
Wann warst du denn zuletzt auf diesem Trail? Ich vermute nämlich, dass dieser erst seit dem Unwetter neulich "unbefahrbar" ist. "Unbefahrbar" ist natürlich relativ. Vom Spinning her bin ich einigermaßen fit, aber MTB-Fahren ist nicht das gleiche. Wenn ich diesen Weg herunterfahren würde, würde das bestimmt wieder beim Unfallarzt enden.  
Im Taunus kenne ich mich leider halt "noch" nicht so gut aus und habe mir eine Radkarte gekauft und dann einen Weg vom Fuchstanz bis zum Gipfel herausgesucht und da war dieser Weg als europäischer Wanderweg gekennzeichnet und bin davon ausgegangen, dass dieser human ist...  

Auf der Karte ist in der Nähe vom Feldberg (rechts) das Teufelsquartier eingezeichnet. Weiß jemand was es damit auf sich hat? Dem Namen nach, steckt da wohl  ähnliches dahinter.  

VG Mario


----------



## h-walk (15. September 2005)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> @ h-walk : grüße zurück   hast du letzten samstag die rauchsäule über hornau gesehen ? das war ich



Was war denn los? Ölverlust bei der Rohloff mit anschließender Detonation ?   ...oder hast Du wieder heimlich ne Tüte im Wald geraucht?   

@Mario
Der Wurzeltrail ist eigentlich immer so, ich war vor ca. 2 Wochen das letzte Mal dort, klar man hat je nach Witterung mal mehr, mal weniger Grip, aber ich fahr da eh nur runter...wie Du schon richtig bemerkt hattest, es ist ein Wanderweg, somit muß man immer mit Fußvolk rechnen...der Taunus bietet aber noch einiges mehr..  . Wie gesagt, am besten mal irgendwo mitfahren...

Cheers
H.


----------



## der knoche (15. September 2005)

Mario2511 schrieb:
			
		

> Dein Armutszeugnis stellst du dir ja selbst aus. Solltest vielleicht mal lesen, was du so schreibst. Interpretieren kannst du das Zeugnis hoffentlich ohne Hilfe, oder?
> Vielleicht kannst du ja dann Rückschlüsse auf deine Person ziehen. Bist echt ein ganz Krasser. Beleidigen und dann auf sein tolles Rad verweisen....
> ...einfach nur arm! Glücklicherweise sind solche Helden ja die Ausnahme.
> So etwas gehört wirklich nicht ins Forum.
> ...



Findest du nicht, Mario2511, dass du überziehst? Dat is hier ja nu ma kein Literaturkreis, sondern es geht ums Biken. Und ein bisserl anpflaumen lassen, davon ist doch auch noch keiner gestorben. Braucht doch nicht gleich persönlich zu werden wg. Deutschland verarmt und so. Cool bleiben. Das hilft.


----------



## guuuude (15. September 2005)

Mario2511 schrieb:
			
		

> Dein Armutszeugnis stellst du dir ja selbst aus. Solltest vielleicht mal lesen, was du so schreibst. Interpretieren kannst du das Zeugnis hoffentlich ohne Hilfe, oder?
> Vielleicht kannst du ja dann Rückschlüsse auf deine Person ziehen. Bist echt ein ganz Krasser. Beleidigen und dann auf sein tolles Rad verweisen....
> ...einfach nur arm! Glücklicherweise sind solche Helden ja die Ausnahme.
> So etwas gehört wirklich nicht ins Forum.
> ...



Ne deine hilfe hätte ich wirklich gerne, schick mir doch mal dein Bild damit ich dich am Fuchstanz auch erkenne. Dann wiederholst du das bitte nochmal...Ja??

Oder bist du auch nur einer der hinter dem monitor jeden angreift und im "wirklichen Leben" so ein kleiner mickriger Pisser ist?? Ich mein ja nur den davon gibt es ja leider genug. Und das sind ja auch die Schwachmaten warum es immer wieder zu solchen ausschweiffungen kommt. Provosieren vom PC aus und sich dann rausreden mit; das habe ich alles nicht nötig. 
Pfff ganz ehrlich von diesem Schlag Mensch gibt es ja so viele, aber du gehörst bestimmt nichtz dazu?? 

Und zum schluß noch was zum Thema ;iq, Du hast keine Ahnung vom Taunus aber sprichst vom "PLATEAU"??? Oh mann  

Und wennu rechtschreibfehler findest kannst du sie Dir wohin stecken!


----------



## homburger (15. September 2005)

Genau, Ihr solltet euch zunächst mal prügeln!

Das ist total männlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mario2511 (15. September 2005)

guuuude schrieb:
			
		

> Ne deine hilfe hätte ich wirklich gerne, schick mir doch mal dein Bild damit ich dich am Fuchstanz auch erkenne. Dann wiederholst du das bitte nochmal...Ja??
> 
> Oder bist du auch nur einer der hinter dem monitor jeden angreift und im "wirklichen Leben" so ein kleiner mickriger Pisser ist?? Ich mein ja nur den davon gibt es ja leider genug. Und das sind ja auch die Schwachmaten warum es immer wieder zu solchen ausschweiffungen kommt. Provosieren vom PC aus und sich dann rausreden mit; das habe ich alles nicht nötig.
> Pfff ganz ehrlich von diesem Schlag Mensch gibt es ja so viele, aber du gehörst bestimmt nichtz dazu??
> ...




Hallo guude!

Was soll denn der Unsinn? Ist es Sinn eines Forums andere zu beleidigen?
Einen gewissen Wortschatz sollte man auch im Forum einhalten.
Ich weiß nicht ob mikriger Pisser, Schwachmat... im Duden steht. Vielelicht hast du ja sogar einen. Trotzdem gehört das hier nicht her.

Was meinst du eigentlich mit Provosieren am PC?
Ich will dieses Forum für MTB-Zwecke nutzen und niemanden angreifen, aber wenn man so einen Unsinn liest...

gude!


----------



## homburger (15. September 2005)




----------



## mr.naga (16. September 2005)

Jungs, 

ich wär für einen showkampf am fuchstanz... mit bier und grillfleich und allem... wär obergeil, endlich mal ein guter grund sich da raufzuquälen... 
zeitpunkt am besten nach der bundesliga... wenn die eintracht nämlich wieder verliert ist meistens ein größeres gewaltpotential vorhanden...


NIE MEHR ZWEITE LIGA, NIE MEHR, NIE MEHR...
KÄMPFEN UND SIEGEN!!!


----------



## Traumtaenzer (19. September 2005)

Und vor allem! Gekämpft wird nicht mit Boxhandschuhen, sondern mit dem Duden!

Also, Gepäckträger montieren und Duden nicht vergessen!


----------



## Mario2511 (19. September 2005)

Wer sind denn die Protagonisten?


----------



## Phoenix83 (19. September 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> der laufand kommt in letzter zeit auf so komische gedanken...



  Nicht schlecht.

Liegt der Baum immer noch quer über den Weg, der hoch zum Feldberg geht? Also der auf dem europäischen Wanderweg.


----------



## Lupo (19. September 2005)

Phoenix83 schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht schlecht.
> 
> Liegt der Baum immer noch quer über den Weg, der hoch zum Feldberg geht? Also der auf dem europäischen Wanderweg.


jepp, das vergessen die gerne, dass da nochn baum im weg liegt, wie auch am limesweg kurz vor der saalburg   aber so langsam entwickelt sich schon ein netter trail drumherum


----------



## Traumtaenzer (19. September 2005)

Mario2511 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer sind denn die Protagonisten?



Protagonisten? Was ein schweres Wort. Da hast du dir ja richtig Mühe gegeben.  

Übersetzt für Guude, das ist der den du verprügeln willst.


----------



## Phoenix83 (19. September 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> jepp, das vergessen die gerne, dass da nochn baum im weg liegt, wie auch am limesweg kurz vor der saalburg   aber so langsam entwickelt sich schon ein netter trail drumherum



Den hab ich dann auch gesehen als ich den Baum schon liebgewonnen und umarmt hatte...   

Auf dem Limesweg lagen aber am Anfang vom Sommer auch noch einige mehr auf dem Weg. Den vor der Saalburg kenn ich nicht.


----------



## oldrizzo (19. September 2005)

moin mario,

wenn du es etwas lockerer angehen lassen willst, schlage den weg richtung altkönig ein...... der hauptweg ist zwar auch steil und steinig, bietet aber ein nettes taunus panorama, ist definitv fahrbar und auch (meistens) nicht so überlaufen wir der fb, am we zumindest... bzw. triffst du da andere biker, mit denen du dich dann, bei bedarf, amüsieren kannst....   auf wunsch geht's dann fahrtechnisch anspruchsvoll auch wieder bergab...... ich finde es netter am alden als am fb..... und was den umgangston betrifft.... tönen und tönen lassen, damit fährst du hier am besten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mario2511 (19. September 2005)

oldrizzo schrieb:
			
		

> moin mario,
> 
> wenn du es etwas lockerer angehen lassen willst, schlage den weg richtung altkönig ein...... der hauptweg ist zwar auch steil und steinig, bietet aber ein nettes taunus panorama, ist definitv fahrbar und auch (meistens) nicht so überlaufen wir der fb, am we zumindest... bzw. triffst du da andere biker, mit denen du dich dann, bei bedarf, amüsieren kannst....   auf wunsch geht's dann fahrtechnisch anspruchsvoll auch wieder bergab...... ich finde es netter am alden als am fb..... und was den umgangston betrifft.... tönen und tönen lassen, damit fährst du hier am besten....



Danke Oldrizzo!

Der Altkönig ist nicht so hart, meinst du. Kann ich mal ausprobieren.
Kennst du vielleicht eine Strecke ab Steinbach zum Fuchstanz, die nicht so hart ist? Die beiden Wege ab der Hohen Mark haben beide so ekelhafte Stücke.

Wegen dem Umgangston hast du recht. Habe mich vom guuden provosieren lassen.


----------



## Lupo (19. September 2005)

Phoenix83 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Den vor der Saalburg kenn ich nicht.


da wirds wohl wiedermal zeit für ne gemeinsame tour, hab seit dem wieder so einige neue trails gefunden


----------



## oldrizzo (19. September 2005)

morsche,

der altkönig ist auf jeden fall fahrbar... wenn du mit der steigung klarkommst... das ist ja im taunus auch immer relativ.... dem einen ist die auffahrt zum alden zu steil, dem anderen die abfahrt zu flach.....  mit einer strecke ab steinbach kann ich nicht dienen; ich komme eigentlich immer von bad nauheim, über den feldberg zum fuchstanz runter, um dann zum alden aufzufahren.


----------



## Phoenix83 (19. September 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> da wirds wohl wiedermal zeit für ne gemeinsame tour, hab seit dem wieder so einige neue trails gefunden



Ich find nie welche! Bei mir entpuppen sich die vermeindlichen Wege immer nur zu einem netten Nichts.   Ist aber auch lustig.


----------



## Lupo (19. September 2005)

Phoenix83 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich find nie welche! Bei mir entpuppen sich die vermeindlichen Wege immer nur zu einem netten Nichts.   Ist aber auch lustig.


ups..dann musste ja wieder hoch  das ist aber bei vielen trails net wirklich möglich (auch wenn die rohloff noch so laut heult  )


----------



## Phoenix83 (19. September 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> ups..dann musste ja wieder hoch  das ist aber bei vielen trails net wirklich möglich (auch wenn die rohloff noch so laut heult  )



Nee ich quäl mich dann runter irgendwie. Fliegt man halt mal hin. Aber egal.
Manchmal wird auch getragen.


----------



## Traumtaenzer (20. September 2005)

mr.naga schrieb:
			
		

> Jungs,
> 
> ich wär für einen showkampf am fuchstanz... mit bier und grillfleich und allem... wär obergeil, endlich mal ein guter grund sich da raufzuquälen...
> zeitpunkt am besten nach der bundesliga... wenn die eintracht nämlich wieder verliert ist meistens ein größeres gewaltpotential vorhanden...
> ...



Was ist denn jetzt mit dem Showkampf? Das Wetter ist ja schonmal sehr schön zum Hochfahren.


----------



## Mario2511 (20. September 2005)

Traumtaenzer schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn jetzt mit dem Showkampf? Das Wetter ist ja schonmal sehr schön zum Hochfahren.


Der Showkampf wird nicht wie geplant stattfinden. Der Ablauf hat sich leicht geändert.


----------



## Phoenix83 (20. September 2005)

Das Wetter soll ja gut bleiben. Wenn der Hahnenkampf losgeht können sie ja nochmal bescheid sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mario2511 (20. September 2005)

Phoenix83 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Wetter soll ja gut bleiben. Wenn der Hahnenkampf losgeht können sie ja nochmal bescheid sagen.



Es mangeld zurzeit an provosierenden Protagonisten.


----------



## Phoenix83 (20. September 2005)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!
Hey privat Schneewittchen!!!  Wann lernst du endlich, dass man provozieren mit Z schreibt! Das ist ein Fehler aus der 3. Klasse. Da kann das meine Nichte besser und die ist 3!
Geht das nicht in dein Mädchenhirn rein? MIT Z!!!! PROVOZIEREN!




































Ok. Und jetzt, wann trefft ihr euch?!!?


----------



## oldrizzo (20. September 2005)

hey fön nix,

jetzt hör mal auf den mario zu provosieren. und was soll das überhaupt heissen: protatokisten... wer ist hier ein protakurist? gleich setzt's was....


----------



## Korbinator (20. September 2005)

oldrizzo schrieb:
			
		

> hey fön nix,
> 
> jetzt hör mal auf den mario zu provosieren. und was soll das überhaupt heissen: protatokisten... wer ist hier ein protakurist? gleich setzt's was....


Ihr gehört alle nochmal in die Grundschule! Ihr meint sicher entweder "Prokuristen" oder "Proktologen"! Und es heisst ausserdem "IMprovosieren". Mann, mann, mann! Siehe meine Signatur (wer den Fehler findet, hat gewonnen).


----------



## Mario2511 (21. September 2005)

Korbinator schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr gehört alle nochmal in die Grundschule! Ihr meint sicher entweder "Prokuristen" oder "Proktologen"! Und es heisst ausserdem "IMprovosieren". Mann, mann, mann! Siehe meine Signatur (wer den Fehler findet, hat gewonnen).



Prokurist: ital. procura, Vollmacht, von lat. procurare, für etwas Sorge tragen, zu pro, für, und cura, Sorge

Einen Mediziner, der sich mit der Proktologie beschäftigt, bezeichnet man als Proktologen


----------



## Phoenix83 (21. September 2005)

Erst schaukeln sich alle hoch und wenns dann heiss wird ziehen alle wieder ihre primären Geschlechtsteile ein. Eieiei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Traumtaenzer (21. September 2005)

Phoenix83 schrieb:
			
		

> Erst schaukeln sich alle hoch und wenns dann heiss wird ziehen alle wieder ihre primären Geschlechtsteile ein. Eieiei.


Dann provosiert euch doch ein wenig. Vielleicht finden sich ja weitere Prothagoristen. Mario kann bestimmt erklären, was das ist.

Zeit und Ort nicht vergessen!


----------



## Mario2511 (21. September 2005)

Traumtaenzer schrieb:
			
		

> Dann provosiert euch doch ein wenig. Vielleicht finden sich ja weitere Prothagoristen. Mario kann bestimmt erklären, was das ist.
> 
> Zeit und Ort nicht vergessen!


Progorist sagt mir jetzt leider nichts, aber das kann den besten passieren.


----------



## Mario2511 (21. September 2005)

Hey Leute, bevor wir uns alle provisieren, hier was zum lachen, ist aber war:

wenig humor hat am ersten wiesnsonntag ein oktoberfestbesucher bewiesen, der aus versehen einen schweinshaxnknochen an den kopf bekommen hatte. zwei junge männer aus dem oberland verspeisten gegen 1500 genußvoll auf der empore im hacker eine schweinshaxn. dabei rutschte dem einen nach dem essen der abgegessene knochen vom teller und fiel auf den unter der empore sitzenden gast. der erlitt eine platzwunde am kopf. der verursacher, dem das mißgescihick überaus peinlich war, wollte sich sogleich mit einer maß und einer brotzeit bei dem mann entschuldigen - vergebens. der verletzte zeigt sich unversöhnlich und bestand auf eine anzeige wegen fahrlässiger körperverletzung.

aus der heutigen sz auf seite 56/rechts unten


----------



## oldrizzo (21. September 2005)

jaja, die bayern sind leicht zu provosieren......   kann aber auf jeden fall teuer werden, denn wo ein kläger da ein richter......


----------



## lokalhorst (22. September 2005)

oldrizzo schrieb:
			
		

> morsche,
> 
> der altkönig ist auf jeden fall fahrbar... wenn du mit der steigung klarkommst... das ist ja im taunus auch immer relativ.... dem einen ist die auffahrt zum alden zu steil, dem anderen die abfahrt zu flach.....  mit einer strecke ab steinbach kann ich nicht dienen; ich komme eigentlich immer von bad nauheim, über den feldberg zum fuchstanz runter, um dann zum alden aufzufahren.



den Weg dahoch gibt es hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1350

Aber ohne Grillfleisch, Hahnenkämpfe, Schlägereien

dafür aber mit vielen Trails die man auch als Anfänger meistern kann

Gruß
Horst


----------



## Traumtaenzer (22. September 2005)

lokalhorst schrieb:
			
		

> den Weg dahoch gibt es hier:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1350
> 
> ...


Hab ich hier was verpasst? Was ist denn mit den Hahnenkampf und dem Grillfleich?

Gibt es statt Hahnenkampf Haxnbeschmeißen? Aber bitte auf mein Bike aufpassen!!

Kann man noch Wetten abschließen?


----------



## Lupo (22. September 2005)

Traumtaenzer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Grillfleich?...


hörste jetzt auf damit die ganzen Chulmeister hier zu provosieren  

am sonntag bin ich dabei, vllt sieht man sich ja.....


----------



## oldrizzo (22. September 2005)

hallo ihr grillfleichliebenden, chwer su provosieremdem apfahrtsschbezialisden und chulmaister..... (gar nicht so einfach)...

ich und mein kohna sind am wochenende war scheinlich (auch nicht schlecht) in der rhön..... habe ja keinen richtigen (achtung) friehraider....... muss immer die stahlschwuchtel herhalten....... aber lasst uns den fred nicht auslaufen, gefällt mir hier und vllt. ergibt sich ja mal eine vordertaunus - hintertaunus verbindung.......... 

einfach schön freireiten......


----------



## Traumtaenzer (22. September 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> hörste jetzt auf damit die ganzen Chulmeister hier zu provosieren
> 
> am sonntag bin ich dabei, vllt sieht man sich ja.....



Was ist denn am Sonntag? Doch ein Hahnenkampf?


----------



## Mario2511 (22. September 2005)

Hänchenkämpfe wird es keine geben! Abgesagt, es sei denn andere provsosieren sich.

Im Ernst, ist morgen Nachmittag jemand von euch auf den beschriebenen Strecken unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (22. September 2005)

Traumtaenzer schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn am Sonntag? Doch ein Hahnenkampf?


kein hahnenkampf  aber bissi singles abreiten wie lokalhorst ein paar posts vorher schon geschrieben hat. genaueres steht im last minute biking wo man sich sogar auch zur tour anmelden kann  

@Mario: morgen nachmittag wohl kaum, bis ich feierabend habe und da hochgefahrn bin isses wohl zu dunkel   aber deine teilnahme am sonntag ist doch wohl ehrensache  und keine ausreden


----------



## Mario2511 (23. September 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> kein hahnenkampf  aber bissi singles abreiten wie lokalhorst ein paar posts vorher schon geschrieben hat. genaueres steht im last minute biking wo man sich sogar auch zur tour anmelden kann
> 
> @Mario: morgen nachmittag wohl kaum, bis ich feierabend habe und da hochgefahrn bin isses wohl zu dunkel   aber deine teilnahme am sonntag ist doch wohl ehrensache  und keine ausreden




Sonntag wird bei mir leider nichts. Die Ausreden wollt ihr bestimmt nicht hören.


----------



## Lupo (23. September 2005)

Mario2511 schrieb:
			
		

> Sonntag wird bei mir leider nichts. Die Ausreden wollt ihr bestimmt nicht hören.


och, ausreden hört man hier viele  vielleicht haste ja was neues oder es klingt sogar plausibel  aber glauben tun wirs trotzdem net


----------



## Mario2511 (23. September 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> och, ausreden hört man hier viele  vielleicht haste ja was neues oder es klingt sogar plausibel  aber glauben tun wirs trotzdem net



Gut, am Sonntag muss ich kneifen, weil ich Training habe.  

Habt viel Spaß, denkt am mich und guten Appetit fürs Grillfleich


----------



## Lupo (23. September 2005)

Mario2511 schrieb:
			
		

> ...weil ich Training habe.  ...


ok, die ausrede lass ich gerade mal noch so gelten  vorallem wegen ihrer schlichtheit   wir sind eigentlich viel kompliziertere ausredenaufbauten gewohnt


----------



## CoAXx (6. Oktober 2005)

Mario2511 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Oldrizzo!
> 
> Der Altkönig ist nicht so hart, meinst du. Kann ich mal ausprobieren.
> Kennst du vielleicht eine Strecke ab Steinbach zum Fuchstanz, die nicht so hart ist? Die beiden Wege ab der Hohen Mark haben beide so ekelhafte Stücke.
> ...




Servus Mario2511,

ich fahre auch oft aus Steinbach. Oft auch zum Fuchstanz. Die schnellste Strecke ist sicher die über Falkenstein, die ist aber konstant ziemlich steil. Die Strecke über Hohemark ist etwas flacher, hat aber eine krasse Steigung drin, die auch noch ziemlich lang ist (ich schätze mal 350m). Ansonsten ist Hohemark sicher einfacher. 

Am einfachsten, dafür aber auch am längsten ist die Strecke über die Saalburg und dann den Sandblacken, dann Fuchstanz. So kommste quasi hintenrum.


----------



## Lupo (6. Oktober 2005)

CoAXx schrieb:
			
		

> ... Oft auch zum Fuchstanz. ...


is ja schön dass der thread am leben beibt, aber ursprünglich ging darum, wie der mario vom fuxtanz zum feldberg(plateau) kommt  
wenn ich von hohemark zu fuxtanz fahre nehm ich übrigens gern den weg über die altenhöfe...


----------



## CoAXx (6. Oktober 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> is ja schön dass der thread am leben beibt, aber ursprünglich ging darum, wie der mario vom fuxtanz zum feldberg(plateau) kommt
> wenn ich von hohemark zu fuxtanz fahre nehm ich übrigens gern den weg über die altenhöfe...



Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, dann ist das der zweite Weg, der von Hohemark zum Fuchstanz führt. 

Zunächst gehen beide wege gleich am Urselbach entlang, schliesslich gibt es dann eine Abzweigung nach links oben, glaube fast dass dort auch ein Schild steht mit "Fuchstanz" , das in diesen Weg zeigt. Dieser Weg ist stetig steiler als der erste (s.o.) aber auch viel schöner . Zwischendurch muss man aufpassen, dass man ein, zwei Serpentinen nach links hoch am Berg nimmt, sonst gelangt man wieder nach unten. Schliesslich mündet dann diese Route ca 150m vor dem Fuchstanz auf der "Hauptroute" Fuchstanz-Hohemark ;-)


----------



## Lupo (6. Oktober 2005)

net so ganz... ich fahr erst ein stück richtung falkenstein und dann rechts hoch aber da gibts ja ne menge varianten, ich suche meistens was flaches zum hochfahrn und dafür runter was steileres aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CoAXx (7. Oktober 2005)

jo dann ist das eher die von mir genannte Strecke Steinbach-Falkenstein. Wahrscheinlich kommst du an der Emminghaushütte da drauf...


----------



## Traumtaenzer (12. Oktober 2005)

Was ist denn nun mit den Kämpfen? Die Saison ist so gut wie zu Ende...
Wird das noch was?

***Übrigens Fuxtanz schreibt man nicht mit x, sondern mit ch ---Fuchstanz***
Naja, aber wer noch nie da war, kann das ja nicht wissen. Eine Bushaltestelle gibt es dort ja nicht.


----------



## Mario2511 (12. Oktober 2005)

Traumtaenzer schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn nun mit den Kämpfen? Die Saison ist so gut wie zu Ende...
> Wird das noch was?
> 
> ***Übrigens Fuxtanz schreibt man nicht mit x, sondern mit ch ---Fuchstanz***
> Naja, aber wer noch nie da war, kann das ja nicht wissen. Eine Bushaltestelle gibt es dort ja nicht.



Stimmt, der Fehler mit dem Fuxtanz ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Allerdings wollte ich mich nicht gleich zu Wort melden - um Provosierungen zu vermeiden.
Korrekt: Fuchstanz!

Kämpfe mit Grillfleich finden übrigens nicht statt!


----------



## Lupo (12. Oktober 2005)

Traumtaenzer schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn nun mit den Kämpfen? Die Saison ist so gut wie zu Ende...
> Wird das noch was?


das die saison bald zu ende ist meinst aber auch nur du  



			
				Traumtaenzer schrieb:
			
		

> ***Übrigens Fuxtanz schreibt man nicht mit x, sondern mit ch ---Fuchstanz***


ehrlich  ich hab mich jetzt an die wissefux´sche rechtschreibung gehalten und der musses ja wissen  


			
				Traumtaenzer schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, aber wer noch nie da war, kann das ja nicht wissen. Eine Bushaltestelle gibt es dort ja nicht.


hauptsache du weisst es  und eine bushaltestelle brauch ich so wenig wie die anderen fuxtanzbesucher  und wennde halbwegs so gut biken kannst wie    kannste dich gerne hier anschliessen.


----------



## Traumtaenzer (12. Oktober 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> das die saison bald zu ende ist meinst aber auch nur du
> 
> ehrlich  ich hab mich jetzt an die wissefux´sche rechtschreibung gehalten und der musses ja wissen
> 
> hauptsache du weisst es  und eine bushaltestelle brauch ich so wenig wie die anderen fuxtanzbesucher  und wennde halbwegs so gut biken kannst wie    kannste dich gerne hier anschliessen.



So ein Bullshit, die Saison ist ja wohl gelaufen. Falls du es noch nicht bemerkt hast, wir haben schon Oktober - das ist der Monat nach dem Semptember und der 23.September sagt dir doch was?


----------



## Lupo (12. Oktober 2005)

Traumtaenzer schrieb:
			
		

> So ein Bullshit, die Saison ist ja wohl gelaufen. Falls du es noch nicht bemerkt hast, wir haben schon Oktober - das ist der Monat nach dem Semptember und der 23.September sagt dir doch was?


wenn du den herbstanfang meinst, also den 22.09. sagt mir das was, aber was hat das mit biken zu tun  die bikesaison hat bei mir 12 monate pro jahr und da bin ich bestimmt kein einzelfall   (schon mal was vom winterpokal gelesen?) 
übrigens, das aufzählen der monate klappt ja bei dir recht gut. kannste die anderen 10 monate auch schon aufsagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mario2511 (12. Oktober 2005)

Traumtaenzer schrieb:
			
		

> So ein Bullshit, die Saison ist ja wohl gelaufen. Falls du es noch nicht bemerkt hast, wir haben schon Oktober - das ist der Monat nach dem Semptember und der 23.September sagt dir doch was?



Weichei! nur weil Herbst ist, heißt das doch noch lange nicht, dass man nicht fahren kann. Wozu gibt es denn Bikeware? Da gibt es wirklich massig Kleidung für alle Wetterlagen.

Hast du eigentlich einen Fahrradkorb? Schutzbleche? Licht mit Dynamo?


----------



## Traumtaenzer (12. Oktober 2005)

Mario2511 schrieb:
			
		

> Weichei! nur weil Herbst ist, heißt das doch noch lange nicht, dass man nicht fahren kann. Wozu gibt es denn Bikeware? Da gibt es wirklich massig Kleidung für alle Wetterlagen.
> 
> Hast du eigentlich einen Fahrradkorb? Schutzbleche? Licht mit Dynamo?



Also ich fahre nur bis zum 23.9.
Einen Dünamo und Schutzbleche habe ich, einen Korb nicht (hab so ne Tasche).
Aber was hat das damit zu tun?


----------



## Mario2511 (12. Oktober 2005)

Traumtaenzer schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich fahre nur bis zum 23.9.
> Einen Dünamo und Schutzbleche habe ich, einen Korb nicht (hab so ne Tasche).
> Aber was hat das damit zu tun?



Und in der Tascherl hast wohl nen Ersatzd*ü* ?


----------



## Traumtaenzer (12. Oktober 2005)

Ich kann leider nicht ganz folgen. Kann mir jemand sagen, was ein Ersatzdü ist?


----------



## wissefux (13. Oktober 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> ehrlich  ich hab mich jetzt an die wissefux´sche rechtschreibung gehalten und der musses ja wissen




 so isses    völlig korrekt die schreibweise   

fu*x*tanz, fu*x*tanz, fu*x*tanz


----------



## Mario2511 (13. Oktober 2005)

Mario2511 schrieb:
			
		

> Und in der Tascherl hast wohl nen Ersatzd*ü* ?


Das ist recht einfach zu erklären. Ein Ersatzdü ist die Abkürzung für Ersatzdynamo.
Du gehörst doch nicht etwa zu der Baumarkt-MTB Fraktion?
An ein MTB gehört nämlich kein Dü und Schutzbleche erst recht nicht!


----------



## oldrizzo (14. Oktober 2005)

moinsen ihr,

mal eine kurze, ernstgemeinte zwischenfrage, wenn es gestattet ist..... da wir am sonnatg über den feldberg zum altkönig radeln wollen, wollte ich mal nachhaken, welcher trail von der forstverwaltung plattgemacht wurde.. wisst ihr da was drüber? das einzige, was mir bekannt ist, ist dass es einen biker wohl gelegt hat und daraufhin angeblich der ganze trail vernichtet wurde. ist an der geschichte was dran?


----------



## Lupo (14. Oktober 2005)

oldrizzo schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> mal eine kurze, ernstgemeinte zwischenfrage, wenn es gestattet ist..... .


ich glaub gemeint ist der trail, der richtung hohemark runtergeht aber angebl. sollen nur die kunstbauten kaputt sein. morgen nachmittag bin ich in der gegend und du hast mich jetzt auf ne idee gebracht    ich denk mal morgen abend kann ich dir mehr dazu sagen    

übrigens sind hier *alle *beiträge ernstgemeint


----------



## Traumtaenzer (19. Oktober 2005)

Baumarkt-Fraktion?
Ja, ich habe mir ein Bike aus einen Baumarkt zugelegt und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Es ist mit Vollfederung und das für nur 169. Das ist echt ein Hammerpreis und es sind nur beste Komponenten verbaut. Z.B. die Schaltung ist sogar von Shimano. Kann ich also nur weiterempfehlen. Ich würde nicht mehr Geld ausgeben, da ich glaube, dass man da nur den Namen bezahlt.


			
				Mario2511 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist recht einfach zu erklären. Ein Ersatzdü ist die Abkürzung für Ersatzdynamo.
> Du gehörst doch nicht etwa zu der Baumarkt-MTB Fraktion?
> An ein MTB gehört nämlich kein Dü und Schutzbleche erst recht nicht!


----------



## oldrizzo (19. Oktober 2005)

@ traumtänzer

da ich annehme, das du uns auf den arm nehmen möchtest, werde ich gar nicht viel zu baumarkträdern sagen, denn das gehört natürlich nicht in diesen thread. die teile aus dem baumarkt sind deswegen so billig, weil sie auf günstige materialien zurückgreifen und keinerlei entwicklungskosten haben. leider sind die günstigen materialien nicht besser und auch nicht haltbarer und shimano ist schon lange kein qualitätskriterium mehr. wenn es das überhaupt schon mal war  .... aber, keep on riding!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h-walk (19. Oktober 2005)

@ Rizzo
Schau Dir doch einfach seinen Username an...  

Cheers
H.


----------



## Lupo (19. Oktober 2005)

h-walk schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Schau Dir doch einfach seinen Username an...  ...


war auch mein erster gedanke  aber ich sag da nix mehr zu


----------



## Traumtaenzer (19. Oktober 2005)

oldrizzo schrieb:
			
		

> @ traumtänzer
> 
> da ich annehme, das du uns auf den arm nehmen möchtest, werde ich gar nicht viel zu baumarkträdern sagen, denn das gehört natürlich nicht in diesen thread. die teile aus dem baumarkt sind deswegen so billig, weil sie auf günstige materialien zurückgreifen und keinerlei entwicklungskosten haben. leider sind die günstigen materialien nicht besser und auch nicht haltbarer und shimano ist schon lange kein qualitätskriterium mehr. wenn es das überhaupt schon mal war  .... aber, keep on riding!


Moment mal, diese sauteuren Räder haben auch Shimano! Auch die Bremsen sind Markenware. Der Rahmen ist genausoleicht wie bei einem teuren. Zugegeben, die Federung ist nicht so der Brüller. Ziemlich weich und sie hat keinen Lockout.

A Propos Lockout: Klingt vielleicht lächerlich, ich weiß es aber wirklich nicht. Gibt es ein Lockout auch bei vollgefederten Bikes? Mit der Vollfederung bin ich nämlich nicht so glücklich. Sie ist sehr weich und nimmt viel Energy.


----------



## Traumtaenzer (19. Oktober 2005)

oldrizzo schrieb:
			
		

> @ traumtänzer
> 
> da ich annehme, das du uns auf den arm nehmen möchtest, werde ich gar nicht viel zu baumarkträdern sagen, denn das gehört natürlich nicht in diesen thread. die teile aus dem baumarkt sind deswegen so billig, weil sie auf günstige materialien zurückgreifen und keinerlei entwicklungskosten haben. leider sind die günstigen materialien nicht besser und auch nicht haltbarer und shimano ist schon lange kein qualitätskriterium mehr. wenn es das überhaupt schon mal war  .... aber, keep on riding!



Günstige Materialien? Die sind genauso aus Alu wie die sauteueren. Carbon findet man ja auch kaum im Fahrradhandel, falls du damit günstige Materialien meinst.


----------



## Lupo (19. Oktober 2005)

Traumtaenzer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Sie ist sehr weich und nimmt viel Energy.


du hast grad den ersten unterschied festgestellt


----------



## Traumtaenzer (19. Oktober 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> du hast grad den ersten unterschied festgestellt



Das stimmt, aber es rächtfertig trotzdem nicht die hohen Preise. Im Fahrradladen sagte man mir, ein Rad für unter 500 reicht bäestenfalls zum Brötchenholen.


----------



## fUEL (19. Oktober 2005)

Traumtaenzer schrieb:
			
		

> Das stimmt, aber es rächtfertig trotzdem nicht die hohen Preise. Im Fahrradladen sagte man mir, ein Rad für unter 500 reicht bäestenfalls zum Brötchenholen.



Dann fährst Du ja nicht nach stvo:   
Die besagt, daß an Bikes zum Brötchenholen unter 500 und über 11 kg eine Kerze auf den Lenker und ein Körbchen zu Broetchenholen sowie ein Ersatzrad in die "so ne Tasche" gehört. Ausserdem ne Stoppuhr, um festzustellen ob man am Tourmalais :kotz:  schneller Schar ping ist.  

Wo kein Bulle ist kein Bußgeld 
Go on Please
Ciao fuel


----------



## Mario2511 (19. Oktober 2005)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Dann fährst Du ja nicht nach stvo:
> Die besagt, daß an Bikes zum Brötchenholen unter 500 und über 11 kg eine Kerze auf den Lenker und ein Körbchen zu Broetchenholen sowie ein Ersatzrad in die "so ne Tasche" gehört. Ausserdem ne Stoppuhr, um festzustellen ob man am Tourmalais :kotz:  schneller Schar ping ist.
> 
> Wo kein Bulle ist kein Bußgeld
> ...


Lieber Traumtänzer!

Ich habe mir erst vor kurzem ein Rad zugelegt und wollte nur max. 400 ausgeben. Ich bin die Teile probegefahren und war nicht zufrieden. Dann 500 und so weiter. Nun bin ich bei einem 800 Cube gelandet und bin damit sehr zufrieden, denke aber dass 800wirklich das Minumum ist, was man ausgeben sollte - alles darunter wirklich nur zum Brötchenholen.


----------



## Traumtaenzer (19. Oktober 2005)

Mario2511 schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber Traumtänzer!
> 
> Ich habe mir erst vor kurzem ein Rad zugelegt und wollte nur max. 400 ausgeben. Ich bin die Teile probegefahren und war nicht zufrieden. Dann 500 und so weiter. Nun bin ich bei einem 800 Cube gelandet und bin damit sehr zufrieden, denke aber dass 800wirklich das Minumum ist, was man ausgeben sollte - alles darunter wirklich nur zum Brötchenholen.


800 als Minumum? Das ist ja zum      

800/169? Da bekomme ich ja einen ganzen Furpark. Ich halte es für sinnvoller bei den MTB's aus dem Baamarkt zu bleiben, wenn sie kaputt sind schmweißt man ein einfach weg und kauft sich ein neues.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mario2511 (19. Oktober 2005)

Dann far doch mal ein teuererers Bike Probe. Du wirst den Unterschied merken.Garantiert.
schiers!


----------



## fUEL (19. Oktober 2005)

Traumtaenzer schrieb:
			
		

> 800 als Minumum? Das ist ja zum
> 
> 800/169? Da bekomme ich ja einen ganzen Furpark. Ich halte es für sinnvoller bei den MTB's aus dem Baamarkt zu bleiben, wenn sie kaputt sind schmweißt man ein einfach weg und kauft sich ein neues.



Manche Frauen behaupten Männer hätten erotische Beziehungen zu Ihrem Baumarkt-  macht vielleicht was aus beim Einen oder Anderen.
Viele Grüsse an DER MIT DEM ALPTRAUM BIKT.


----------



## oldrizzo (19. Oktober 2005)

Traumtaenzer schrieb:
			
		

> 800 als Minumum? Das ist ja zum
> 
> 800/169? Da bekomme ich ja einen ganzen Furpark. Ich halte es für sinnvoller bei den MTB's aus dem Baamarkt zu bleiben, wenn sie kaputt sind schmweißt man ein einfach weg und kauft sich ein neues.



fahr doch mal mit uns bergab..... oder auch bergauf.... vllt. sogar mehr als einmal in der woche und mehr als 30 km.... mal sehen wie lange das teil es mitmacht... würde mich mal interessieren..... so als langzeitstudie...

ps: bei autos ist das übrigens auch so.... da zahlst du auch nur den namen und bei messern, klamotten usw.... immer musst du für den namen zahlen... qualitativ gibt es da überhaupt keine unterschiede, deswegen steigt skoda ja jetzt in die formel 1 ein und zwilling beliefert imbissbuden...


----------



## caroka (24. Oktober 2005)

@mario2511

kann das sein, daß wir uns vom sehen her kennen (Fußball SGK).  
Ich kenne inzwischen mehrere Wege zum Fuchstanz und Feldi.  
Gehöre nicht zu den Technikfreaks und Keulern, fahre aber gerne und zeitweise viel. Kannst Dich ja melden, dann können wir ja 'ne "Kaffeefahrt"   auf den Fuchstanz machen.


Grüße


----------



## Mario2511 (25. Oktober 2005)

caroka schrieb:
			
		

> @mario2511
> 
> kann das sein, daß wir uns vom sehen her kennen (Fußball SGK).
> Ich kenne inzwischen mehrere Wege zum Fuchstanz und Feldi.
> ...



Hi caroka!

Hmm, kann leider nicht sagen, ob wir uns kennen. Fußball SGK sagt mir allerdings gar nicht - Fußball ist nicht meine Baustelle.
Am Fuchstanz bin ich aber sehr oft. Woher meinst du mich denn zu kennen? Habe da oben schon viele Leute kennengelert - daher, könnte schon sein.

VG Mario


----------



## caroka (25. Oktober 2005)

@Mario2511

Vom Fuchstanz her, kenne ich Dich bestimmt nicht. Wahrscheinlich habe ich mich getäuscht.  

Sorry, hätte ja sein können.

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mario2511 (25. Oktober 2005)

caroka schrieb:
			
		

> @Mario2511
> 
> Vom Fuchstanz her, kenne ich Dich bestimmt nicht. Wahrscheinlich habe ich mich getäuscht.
> 
> ...



Vielleicht liegt es ja auch am Bike - habe auch ein Cube.  
(Cube Acid Disc)


----------



## caroka (25. Oktober 2005)

@mario2511

Du fährst auch ein Cube? Spricht natürlich für Dich. 
Ich habe mich aus anderen Gründen zu einem falschen Schluß verleiten lassen. Das erläutere ich hier im Forum aber nicht. Schließlich geht es um "eine fahrbare Strecke zum Fuchstanz". Andere Forumteilnehmer sehen sonst so aus:    oder so:   

Vielleicht sieht man sich mal, beim "durch den Taunus keulen"  



Greetz


----------



## Mario2511 (26. Oktober 2005)

caroka schrieb:
			
		

> @mario2511
> 
> Du fährst auch ein Cube? Spricht natürlich für Dich.
> Ich habe mich aus anderen Gründen zu einem falschen Schluß verleiten lassen. Das erläutere ich hier im Forum aber nicht. Schließlich geht es um "eine fahrbare Strecke zum Fuchstanz". Andere Forumteilnehmer sehen sonst so aus:    oder so:
> ...


Das mit dem falschen Schluß verstehe ich nicht. Woher glaubst du mich denn zu kennen? Ich habe da nämlich so eine Ahnung...


----------



## caroka (26. Oktober 2005)

Das wird ja spannend.....
Melde mich über pn.

Bis denne


----------



## lokalhorst (3. November 2005)

caroka schrieb:
			
		

> Das wird ja spannend.....
> Melde mich über pn.
> 
> Bis denne


wenn das mal nicht der Anfang einer wundervollen Beziehung ist! Wann ist denn Hochzeit?   

Gruß
Horst


----------



## caroka (6. November 2005)

Der war gut!!!!
Tja, ja der Schein....... 
Sieht aus als hätten wir uns ins Séparée verkrümelt. Mario2511 und ich kommen schon miteinander klar.
Nur kein Neid  

CU


----------



## Mario2511 (9. November 2005)

lokalhorst schrieb:
			
		

> wenn das mal nicht der Anfang einer wundervollen Beziehung ist! Wann ist denn Hochzeit?
> 
> Gruß
> Horst


Nein, Horst. Da läuft wirklich nicht viel.


----------

